# My smoker is sick!



## pops6927 (Oct 5, 2009)

I was doing some butts Sunday and the weather turned bad; worst updraft I'd ever seen go through the smoker; sucked one of the butts up the chimney!  Now it sick...

Swine Flue


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 5, 2009)

Now that is one Hell of an Updraft. LOL


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 5, 2009)

Maybe if you haul it into the free clinic they will give it a shot for the swine flue?.... heh-heh good one.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 15, 2009)

I found out the treatment for swine flu and bird flu.

Swine flu, they need oinkment.

Bird flu, they need tweetment.

That is all.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## mossymo (Oct 15, 2009)

I think your chimney may need an apple juice enema !!!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I like your style...


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 15, 2009)

[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	








That was a good one, Thanks for the laugh
[/font]


----------



## oneshot (Oct 15, 2009)




----------

